# He went from cold and cruel to being a brat



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

This sounds like bratty behavior to me, but I just don't know anymore.

My WH is a totally conflict avoidant personality type. I never really saw it before, but now I see the narcissim and sense of entitlement that he has. It was either always there sitting below the surface, or it's been developed over the A with his secretary. 

Anyway, we have been separated since October, I have been practicing a very hard 180/Plan B on him for weeks now, only communicating about the kids and only when necessary. My opinion is that any real communication with him results in nothing but more pain for me. 

He acts like that has no impact on him, but then there are these bratty little things that he seems to pull. For instance, he told me a couple weeks ago that he had to be out of town so he needed to switch the visitation schedule that we have. I never asked where he was going or for any details about his trip. Obviously, I had a feeling he was going on vacation with her. He then called one night to say goodnight to the kids for a total of 2 minutes. I did not recognize the number; he gave me some b.s. story that he was roaming so the number must have come up differently (riiiiiigggghhhhttt.) Anyway, come to find out that the number was from Mexico. From there on in he never called the kids again. It was soooooo important to call them ... once. He didn't talk to them again for another 5 days even though he had been back in town since there was a cs check in my mailbox. To me, that call had a message.

I served him with divorce papers about a week later. Never mentioned it to him or gave him the courtesy of a warning. Just had my lawyer do it.

Right after that, I hear that he was walking near my building at work and a former co-worker of mine saw him holding hands with a woman who was not me. Holding hands! In broad daylight right near where I work and right near where he knows there is a good shot at seeing people that know us as a couple. He hasn't even answered the papers yet, but he felt the need to do that. That, to me, was him sending me yet another message. "you don't want to pay attention to me? you aren't going to give me any drama? I'll show you!"

Thoughts??????


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Time to let him go and move on. It'll take awhile but the sooner you do that better off you'll be.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

At this point you are both so hurt and done that a miss-sighting of him will drive you nuts. 

Try to not let it bug you. Any contact with him will only make you mad. Move on and don't think about him again if possible.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

:iagree: Anx! I'm impressed! We finally agree! :smthumbup: :lol:


----------

